# Brian Setzer Orchestra - Windsor



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My wife and I got some killer seats from a friend of hers. He and his girlfriend had to bail at the last minute so we were on our own for the show.

We did meet for drinks and appetizers before the show though. 
As a place to go see a show where you're looking for more than a get-in and get-out experience, Caesars Windsor is pretty awesome.
Lots of choices for food in the building as well as nearby. The casino can be a fun place to kill some time before and after the show, and we did that.

Drinks and apps were had at the bar in Nero's Steakhouse, then my wife and I managed to finagle a table for dinner.
They put out a special Prix fixe menu for show nights to make sure you get there on time. It worked.

Anyway, this was a "date night" for us, so the fancy restaurant was the way to go. Yes, it was expensive.
In my defense, I'll say that we were not the only show goers there and I'll leave it at that. 

I know the Sports bar has some killer Chicken Wings and that's where I'd go any other time.

On to the show!

I was told that the venue is modeled after the Casino Rama in terms of size and layout.
It is big. 5000 seats.

We were fifth row floor right smack in the middle. I like that because you're just far enough back to be able to see everything comfortably, but so close that you get immersed in the experience.

The sound, for me, was great. I realized a few songs in that I was probably hearing Brian's amp directly and not through the P.A.
I was literally staring directly at it.
His vocals were pretty much "right there" too, though. So, I'm not sure where I was getting that from.
Stage left horn section was a lot of trumpet and trombone - basically the kind of horns with front facing horns and we were getting the sound right from the instruments.
Stage right horn section was mainly saxophones but they'd switch to flutes and clarinets for some tunes. They were all mic'd and there was not a lot of direct sound coming to us.
A lot those sounds felt like they were coming from behind us. It wasn't a problem really, but the effect of it really jumped out when one of them did a sax solo. in the greater sound of the whole band, it mixed in well.

The bass had a similar effect for me, but maybe even more so. Even though I could see a monster bass amp in behind the Stage right bandstand, I could barely hear or feel it.

The drummer was Centre Stage and even though he wasn't shielded, I found the sound to be perfect. I blink when someone hammers a nail. 
He also moved out to the stand up kit for the rockabilly portion and the sound was great there, too.

Now for pictures, both my wife and I had cameras and she took a ton. I focused mainly on getting snaps of the guitars.
My wife needs a new camera... I'd say about 70% of here's didn't turn out.
We turned off the flashes so as to not bother every one around us. So, good pictures were difficult to get. I think that was what killed most of her pictures.

Early shot of the whole stage.










First guitar. He walked out on stage with this on his shoulder.










Second guitar to come out.










Third, and the jacket comes off.










Fourth. This was pretty much what he used for the rest of the night. (Unless there was a similar one and I missed the swap or he did it offstage.)











And some fun pictures...... for fun.

The Rockabilly portion of the show.










Slappa dee bass, mon!



















Gettin' serious now...











Of course, what's the best way to see a rockin Rockabilly show like this?

Why, through the Pompadour of course!!










This guy was sitting two rows in front of my wife. A LOT of her pictures have his Pomp in the frame. 


I just realized. I don't have any of the Christmas Characters in there. Be right back!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

The Grinch.

They rolled the Grinch song right into the middle of Stray Cat Strut










The best shot of Santa we could get. He was chucking candy canes into the crowd.










The best shot of the back-up singers we could get. They never stopped moving.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Crap! I was in Windsor over the weekend and didn't know about this at all! I definitely would have been there! Looked like a hell of a show!


----------

